

Write your shell scripts in JavaScript, via Node.js - johnbender
http://www.2ality.com/2011/12/nodejs-shell-scripting.html

======
johnbender
Posted in the blog comments:

Isn't the callback juggling just cognitive overhead given performance is less
often a consideration with shell scripts and that they are frequently IO
heavy?

